# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  کلاس های آی پی و نحوه محاسبه Subnet Mask

## online_mansoor2007

سلام . 
دوستان این مشکل نه تنها برای من بلکه برای خیلی های دیگر هم نیز هست . من کار شبکه زیاد کردم اما هنوز در مورد کلاس های آی پی و Subnet mask توجیه نشدم . می خوام لطف کنید در مورد کلاس بندی آی پی ها با مثال توضیح بدید و نحوه محاسبه subnet mask را برای رنج های مختلف نیز توضیح بدید . 
ممنون

----------


## pars.engineer

آدرس IP یک عدد 32 بیتی و منحصر به فرد برای هر کامپیوتر متصل به شبکه است.


آدرس آی پی دارای 4 بایت مجزا به صورت زیر است

X.Y.Z.W 
که در مبنای 10 نوشته می شود مثل: 80.7.5.9 و هر بخش میتواند مقدار0 تا 255 داشته باشد. این 32 بیت به سه قسمت «مشخصه کلاس» ، «شناسه کلاس» و « شناسه کامپیوتر میزبان » تقسیم می شود و بنا بر وسعت شبکه به 5 کلاس دسته بندی می شود. 
*1) کلاس A* 

 
در این کلاس که در سازمانهای بزرگ استفاده می شود، هدف اتصال تعداد کاربران زیاد به شبکه می باشد. در این کلاس با ارزشترین بیت (بیت سمت چپ) دارای ارزش صفر است و به عنوان مشخصه ی کلاس شناخته می شود. 8 بیت با ارزش تر (X) متعلق به شناسه شبکه است و 24 بیت انتهایی متعلق به شناسه ی کامپیوتر میزبان می باشد. 
از آنجایی که فیلد شناسه ی شبکه در کلاس A از 7 بیت متغیر تشکیل شده است؛ بنابراین شناسه شبکه می تواند 127 ارزش جداگانه داشته باشد. لذا در این کلاس تنها 126 شبکه مختلف میتوان داشت و با توجه به اینکه شناسه ی کامپیوتر میزبان از 24 بیت تشکیل شده است. لذا در این کلاس می توان 16777214 کاربر مختلف در شبکه داشت. 

 
*2)کلاس B* 


 


یک آدرس کلاس B برای شبکه هایی با اندازه متوسط که دارای بیش از 255 کامپیوتر هستند به کار می رود.

دو بیت با ارزشتر در یک IP در کلاس B برابر ارزش 10 می باشد. نیز شناسه شبکه در کلاس B برابر 16 بیت (X,Y) و شناسه ی کامپیوتر میزبان نیز دارای 16 بیت (W,Y) است.

لذا در این کلاس می توان 2 به توان 14 منهای 1 شبکه مختلف 2 به توان 16 منهای 2 کاربر مختلف در شبکه داشت.


 

*3) کلاس C* 



 

در این کلاس بیت های 110 در سمت چپ IP به عنوان شناسه ی کلاس C و 24 بیت با ارزش تر(X,Y,Z) بهعنوان شناسه شبکه و 8 بیت آخر (W) به عنوان شناسه ی کامپیوتر میزبان شناخته می شود. 

این کلاسدر شبکه هایی به کار می رود که دارای کمتر از 255 کامپیوتر در شبکه باشند. لذا در این کلاس IP می توان 2 به توان 21 منهای 1شبکه مختلف و 254 کار بر مختلف داشت.


*4) کلاس D* 
آدرس کلاس D برای انجام کارها به صورت Multi Casting (ارسال همزمان بسته ها به کل Client ها) به کار می رود.

هدف از این نوع ارسال، دسترسی همزمان میزبان ها به داده ای است که از طریق شبکه ارسال می شود. در این کلاس، شناسه کلاس عدد 110 در سمت چپ IP و 24 بیت بعدی به عنوان شناسه ارسال گروهی می باشد. مانند: 250.5.5.1




*5) کلاس E*

آدرس کلاس E در حال حاضر استفاده نشده و برای گسترش شبکه ها در آینده رزرو شده است. 

متاسفانه سایت اجازه آپلود تصاویر کلاس C , D را نداد.

ضمنا چون می خواستم مطلب جامع و تقریبا کاملی در مورد کلاسها بنویسم کتابهای شبکه آقای تننباووم و شبکه های درون سازمانی مهندس میر نجاتی را مرجع قرار دادم.

----------


## misterxsib

برای تکمیل شدن پست خوب جناب pars.engineer:


همونطور که می دونید هر آی پی از دو قسمت تشکیل شده Net ID و Host ID که همواره بیت های نت آی دی در سمت چپ آی پی هستند و مابقی بیتها برای هاست آی دی هستن.حالا اینکه چند بیت از بیت های سمت چپ مربوط به هاست میشه بستگی به کلاس استاندارد آی پی و ساب نت ماسک اون داره.
در حالت استاندارد کلاسها و سابنت مسک های آنها

A Class........0~127.........N.H.H.H...................255.0.0.0|8B Class.......128~191.......N.N.H.H................255.255.0.0|16C Class.......192~223.......N.N.N.H............255.255.255.0|24
مثلا آی پی زیر

192.168.25.13/24

یه آی پی کلاس سی با سابنت ماسک 255.255.255.0 هست.
گاهی سابنت مسک یه آی پی رو نمیشه به این سادگی حدس زد مثلا اگر تو مثال بالا جای 24 می نوشت 25 اونوقت یه خورده محاسبات داشت.

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام دوستان 

یه سوال ! 

خیلی وقتا به به آدرس های IP برمی خوریم که نوشتن مثلاً : 24/ 217.219.102.0

این 24 چیه ؟؟؟ 

بای

----------


## raravaice

> خیلی وقتا به به آدرس های IP برمی خوریم که نوشتن مثلاً : 24/ 217.219.102.0
> 
> این 24 چیه ؟؟؟


اونم mask bits هست
24 معادل 255.255.255.0 هست.
http://www.subnet-calculator.com

موفق باشید

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام

توجیه نشدم !!!

بای

----------


## javad0062

هر هشت بیت که به صورت 11111111 باشد نماینده 255 است
در این آدرس 24/ 217.219.102.0 منظور از 24 این است که subnet mask از 24 تا 1 تشکیل شده (از سمت چپ) 
یعنی subnet mask = 11111111 11111111 11111111 00000000 
 که معادل با 255.255.255.0 می باشد
اگه مثلا به جای 24 عدد 20 می بود آنگاه  subnet mask معادل بود با
255.255.240.0
یعنی معادل با subnet mask=11111111 11111111 11110000 00000000
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> هر هشت بیت که به صورت 11111111 باشد نماینده 255 است
> در این آدرس 24/ 217.219.102.0 منظور از 24 این است که subnet mask از 24 تا 1 تشکیل شده (از سمت چپ) 
> یعنی subnet mask = 11111111 11111111 11111111 00000000 
> که معادل با 255.255.255.0 می باشد
> اگه مثلا به جای 24 عدد 20 می بود آنگاه subnet mask معادل بود با
> 255.255.240.0
> یعنی معادل با subnet mask=11111111 11111111 11110000 00000000
> موفق باشی دوست عزیز


سلام 
خیلی ممنوننننننننننننننننننننن  ننننن . فوق العاده گویا بود . 

اما میشه نحوه محاسبه رو هم بفرمایید . مثلا همون 20 رو چطوری محاسبه کردید؟؟
مرسی
بای

----------


## hghyami

Mazerat ke farsi naneveshtam

bebin injoori hesam kon (migi chetor shod 240)  a
har ghesmat 8 ta digit dareh 
xxxxxxx.xxxxxxxx.xxxxxxxx.xxxxxxxx
har nod ham intori misheh
az 1 be tavan 2 boro bala
yani 
x1=1
x2=2
x3=4
x4=8
x5=16
x6=32
x7=64
x8=128

hala 
oonja bood 20 yani 
11111111.11111111.11110000.00000000

khob agar ham adad 1 ro ba ham jam koni misheh 20
hala 
oon ghesmat sevom ke 4 ta 1 dareh va 4 ta sefr ro negah
az chap shoroo kon
agar meghdar 1 bood ba ham jam kon va agar meghdar sefr bood hichi

x8=1=128
x7=1=64
x6=1=32
x5=1=16
x4=0=8
x3=0=4
x2=0=2
x1=0=1

hala agar 128+64+32+16 ro hesab koni misheh 240
pas misheh
255.255.240.0

bebin sharmandeh agar bad tozih dadam.

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام 

ممنون جناب hghyami 

برداشت من از فرمایشات شما این هست که در واقع بیت اول معادل 128 . بیت دو 64 و .... ؟؟ و جمع بیت ها 255 و جمع یک ها subnet مورد نظر رو به ما میده ؟؟ درسته ؟؟؟
ممنون
بای

----------


## hghyami

دقيقا درست ميگى 

در ضمن بازم معذرت من توضيح dadanam معمولا جالب نيست.

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> Hoooooooooooora 
> 
> daghighan (:


واقعاً ممنون  :قلب:

----------


## hghyami

> واقعاً ممنون


 خوب به سلامتى ما هم با هم دوست شديم ديگه

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> خوب به سلامتى ما هم با هم دوست شديم ديگه


مگه ما باهم قهر بودیم ؟؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## hghyami

نه بابا همينجورى

----------


## manvaputra

> اما میشه نحوه محاسبه رو هم بفرمایید . مثلا همون 20 رو چطوری محاسبه کردید؟؟


سلام دوست عزیز اگه می خوای این مفاهیم واقعا برات جا بیفته پیشنهاد میکنم تکنیکهای تقسیم آی پی و تعیین subnet رو یاد بگیری:

شبکه با یک محدوده آی پی و سابنت های ثابت. یعنی یک آدرس آی پی تقسیم میشه با سابنت های ثابت که در اکثر موارد کلی آدرس هدر میشه.

VLSM:
کاملا حرفه ای و با حداقل از هدر رفتگی آدرس های آی پی با تقسیم یک آدرس آی پی ولی با سابنت های متغیر!

اگه باشی می تونم توضیحات کامل در این مورد بدم اگه لازمه  بگو من هستم در خدمت همه دوستان چون واقعا خودم قبل از درک این دو تا خیلی گیج می زدم توی این مباحث سابنتینگ.

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> سلام دوست عزیز اگه می خوای این مفاهیم واقعا برات جا بیفته پیشنهاد میکنم تکنیکهای تقسیم آی پی و تعیین subnet رو یاد بگیری:
> CIDR:
> شبکه با یک محدوده آی پی و سابنت های ثابت.
> VLSM:
> فوق العاده حرفه ای و کار آمد با حداقل هدر رفتگی آدرسها با یک محدوده آی پی ولی سابنت های متغیر!
> 
> اگه با جستجو توی گوگل کارت راه میافته که هیچ اگه هم لازمه بنده از سیر تا پیازشو هستم در خدمتتون چون حودم قبل از ۀشنایی با این مفاهیم کاملا در وضعیت گنگی نسبت به این مقوله قرار داشتم. إ


سلام دوست من 

میشه شما بفرمایید ؟؟؟ :ناراحت:  حوصله گوگل رو ندارم . اگه لطف کنید و آموزشش رو اینجا بزارید قطعاً بدرد خیلی های دیگه هم می خوره ..
بازم ممنون

منتظرم 
بای

----------


## manvaputra

چشم دوست عزیز در اسرع وقت سعی سعی می کنم همین امشب این کارو بکنم.

----------


## manvaputra

خوب دوستان عزیز با سلام برای روشن تر شدن موضوع سناریویی رو در نظر بگیرید که در اون برنامه نویس اقدام به راه اندازی شبکه سازمانیه خودش کرده:





 این شبکه از چهار بخش تشکیل شده:
BN01: با ظرفیت پنجاه کلاینت.
BN02: با ظرفیت سی کلاینت.
BN03: با ظرفیت ده کلاینت.
BN04: با ظرفیت دو کلاینت.

دوستان توجه داشته باشند که این سناریو صرفا جنبه آموزشی داره .

حالت اول:
اختصاص چهار محدوده آی پی مختلف به هر کدوم از این بخش ها.


BN01:192.168.10.0/24
BN02:192.168.11.0/24
BN03:192.168.12.0/24
BN04:192.168.13.0/24

خوب دوستان عزیز در مراحل قبل توضیحات خوبی دادن که با اجازه ای این دوستان دوباره یه مروری بر اونها انجام میدیم.
خوب آی پی های بالا همه از کلاس C  هستند برای تشخیص کلاس کافیه عدد اول -در مثال بالا 192- رو در نظر بگیرید اونوقت اعداد بین 0 تا 127 کلاس A ، اعداد بین 128 تا 191 کلاس B و اعداد بین 192 تا 223 کلاس C هستند.
چون آی پی های بالا در کلاس C  هستند SUBNETMUSK پیش فرض کلاس C هم براشون در نظر گرفته شده یعنی 255.255.255.0
همونطور که دوستان اشاره کردن 24 یعنی اینکه از سمت چپ به تعداد 24 بیت مقدار یک بگیره . همونطور که می دونید آدرس آی پی از 32 بیت تشکیل شده.

 

به شکل بالا دقت کنید استاندرادهای کلاس های دیگه هم مشخص شده.

خوب حالا می خوایم بدونیم اصولا این SUBNETMASK به چه دردی می خوره. خوب فرض کنید یه بسته ارسال شده به کامپیوتر شماره 12 از بخش BN02 آدرس آی پی کامپیوتر شماره 12 عبارت است از 192.168.11.12 آدرس شبکه ای که این کامپیوتر توش قرار داره عبارت است از 192.168.11.0  خوب وقتی بسته حتما باید به شبکه BN02 هدایت بشه چرا که کامپیوتر مورد نظر در این محدوده قرار داره حالا مسیر یاب چطور تشخیص میده که این بسته به کدوم یک از چهار بخش بالا باید بره ؟؟ آها با انجام یک AND منطقی بین آدرس آی پی و ساب نت مربوطه آدرس شبکه بدست میاد:



 خوب بعد از این AND منطقی مسیر یاب متوجع میشه که باید بسته رو به شبکه ای با آدرس 192.168.11.0 بفرسته. خوب تا اینجا متوجه شدیم کلا ساب نت به چه دردی می خوره .
ولی این روش که به هر چهار بخش چهارتا محدوده جدا گونه بدیم اصلا منطقی نیست چرا ؟ در ادامه به بررسی این موضوع می پردازیم. خوب شبکه BN01  رو در نظر بگیرید ما به این شبکه آی پی 192.167.10.0 رو اختصاص دادیم همونطور که دوستان اشاره کردند در کلاس C هشت بیت آخر نشانگر تعداد کامپیوترهایست که می تونه توی این شبکه وجود داشته باشه با این حساب ما در کلاس C  ، 254 کامپیوتر به ازای هر محدوده آی پی می تونیم داشته باشیم در این صورت برای شبکه BN01:

0: آدرس شبکه======> 192.168.10.0
از 1 تا 254 آدرسهای مجاز برای کلاینت ها==== > 192.168.10.1 تا 192.168.10.11
255: آدرس پخش همگانی یا BROADCAST ==== > 192.168.11.255

خوب با توجه به توضیحات بالا معلوم شد که هر کدوم از چهار تا آدرس بالا می تونه 254 تا کامپیوتر (کلاینت) رو پشتیبانی کنه نکته اینحاست که توجه کنید مثلا شبکه BN01 فقط 50 تا کلاینت داره پس در کل به 50 تا آدرس آی پی نیاز داریم در حالی که شبکه 192.168.10.0  تا 254 تا آدرس رو تامین می کنه یعنی 254-50=204بله به همین راحتی ما توی این شبکه 204 تا آدرس بلااستفاده خواهیم داشت همینطور برای سه تای بقیه هم حساب کنید ببینید در کل چقدر آدرس آی پی بلااستفاده خواهیم داشت که در صنعت شبکه اصلا قابل توجیح نیست!

----------


## manvaputra

دوستان اگه تا اینجاش ابهامی هست بگید توضیحات بالا برای این بود مه هم مروری کرده باشیم هم بدونیم وقتی می گیم آدرس هدر میره یعنی چی. اگه سوالی نیست تا ادامه بدم

----------


## manvaputra

تکنیک یک:
همونطور که دیدم توی روش بالا کلی آدرس آی پی هدر رفت . در سناریوی بالا ما کلا 92 تا آدرس آی پی لازم داریم :
BN01+BN02+BN03+BN04=50+30+10+2=92 همونطور که بالا هم نتیجه گرفتیم هر آدرس کلاس C میتونه 254 تا آدرس به ما بده پس عملا با به یک محدوده بیشتر نیاز نداریم. پس برای همه از آدرس 192.268.10.0 استفاده می کنیم همین جا با حذف 3 تا محدوده دیگه 3*254 تا آدرس رو ذخیره کردیم. خوب چون در کلاس C هستیم تمام سر کار ما با هشت بیت آخره.

 خوب همونطور که هیچ دو کامپیوتری در یک شبکه نمی تونن آدرس های یکسان داشته باشند هیچ دو زیر شبکه ای هم نمی تونن آدرسهای یکسان داشته باشند یعنی شبکه های BN01 و BN02 و  BN03 و BN04 هم نمی تونن آدرس یکسان داشته باشند حال با توجه به اینکه قراره ما از یک محدوده آدرس استفاده کنیم چاره چیه؟ چیزی نیست جز تقسیم یک محدوده آی پی به چهار محدوده مجزا با توجه به SUBNET های متفاوت.

خوب در حالت عادی اگه یادتون باشه ماسک کلاس C عبارت بود از 255.255.255.0 یا همون 24 بیت از سمت چپ حالا برای رسیدن به هدفمون چطوری باید این رو تغییر بدیم. 


چه تعداد شبکه نیاز داریم؟ دو به چه توانی برسد به تعداد شبکه ها نزدیک است؟به تعداد جواب مرحله دو از هشت ببیت آخر قرض گرفته به SUBNET  اضافه می      کنیم.



خوب ما 4 تا شبکه لازم داریم و 2^2 میشه 4 پس دو بیت قرض می گیریم.

 
در پایین نمایش بیتی آمده که بیت های قرض گرفته شده به رنگ قرمز می باشد:
 این بیت در واقع به SUBNET اضافه شده پس همین جا SUBNET ما از 24 به 26 تغییر می کنه. همونطور که می دونید حالت های مختلف این 2 تا بیت عبارتند از 00 و 01 و 10 و 11 حالا ما اینطور در نظر می گیریم:

00: شبکه BN01
01: شبکه BN02
10:شبکه BN03
11: شبکه BN04
پس برای شبکه BN01  محدوده آی پی بصورت زیر در میاد:

 پس محدوده برای این زیر شبکه از 192.168.10.0 است تا 192.168.10.63 نکته مهم اینه که همیشه اولین آدرس محدوده آدرش شبکه و آخرین ادرس محدوده آدرس broadcast می باشد و بقیه محدوده مجاز برای تخصیص به کلاینت ها.
NET ADD=192.168.10.0/26
BROADCAST ADD=192.168.10.63
IP RANGE FOR CLIENTS: 192.168.10.1 ---192.168.10.62
SUBNET MASK=255.255.255.192
با همین محاسبات برای سه تای باقیمانده به ترتیب:

*BN02**:*
NET ADD=192.168.10.64/26
BROADCAST ADD=192.168.10.127
IP RANGE FOR CLIENTS: 192.168.10.65 ---192.168.10.126
SUBNET MASK=255.255.255.192


*BN03**:*
NET ADD=192.168.10.128/26
BROADCAST ADD=192.168.10.190
IP RANGE FOR CLIENTS: 192.168.10.129 ---192.168.10.189
SUBNET MASK=255.255.255.192

*BN04**:*
NET ADD=192.168.10.191/26
BROADCAST ADD=192.168.10.254
IP RANGE FOR CLIENTS: 192.168.10.192 ---192.168.10.253
SUBNET MASK=255.255.255.192

----------


## manvaputra

اگه نته مبهمی است بپرسید تا ادامه بدم.

----------


## n_samay

خیلی عالیه لطف کنید ادامه بدید

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> خیلی عالیه لطف کنید ادامه بدید


سلام 

واقعاً ممنون عالی بود . اما نکته مبهم هست. صبر کنید و ادامه ندید تا من بتونم سوالاما خوب مطرح کنم ( شما خیلی خوب توضیح دادیدااااااا من یکم گیجم  :ناراحت: ) 

بای

----------


## manvaputra

> اما نکته مبهم هست. صبر کنید و ادامه ندید تا من بتونم سوالاما خوب مطرح کنم ( شما خیلی خوب توضیح دادیدااااااا من یکم گیجم )


سلام دوست عزیز عجله نکنید این ها مطالبی هست که زمان میبره تا جا بیفته هر مرحله رو بدقت بخونید و هر جا مشکلی بود بپر سید منم سعی می کنم به ساده ترین وجح توضیح بدم هرچند توضیح همه این موارد بصورتی که برای همه قابل درک باشه در قالب متنی (غیر حضوری) واقعا مشکله برای همین می گم سوال کنید شاید من چیزی رو از قلم انداخته باشم که این تاپیک رو با کمک هم یه منبع خوب ازش بسازیم

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> ................. در قالب متنی *(غیر حضوری)* واقعا مشکله برای همین می گم سوال کنید ..................


دقیقااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااا    :تشویق:

----------


## manvaputra

برای این کار توصیه می کنم دوستان دید بهتری نسبت به فرمت باینری آدرس های آی پی پیدا کنند نه فرمت دهدهی.

----------


## manvaputra

آقا چی شد اگه کسی سوالی نداره بگید تا ادامه بدم

----------


## n_samay

بکین تو رو خدا زودتررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## manvaputra

خوب توی مثال بالا ما بجای استفاده از چهار محدوده آدرس از یک محدوده استفاده کردیم که این از لحاظ صرفه جویی در آردس ها کاملا به نفع ما شده ولی باید بگم هنوز هم دارم آی پی بی مصرف توی سیتم تولید می کنیم؟؟؟؟؟
ما یک محدوده آدرس رو به چهار زیر محدوده و هریک با ظرفیت 62 کامپیوتر تقسیم کردیم خوب برای شبکه BN01 حالت ایده عالیه چون اون شبکه به 50 تا کلاینت نیاز داره ولی شبکه BN04 چی؟
در این شبکه ما فقط دو تا کلاینت داریم در صورتی که با تکنیک فوق 62 تا آدرس به این شبکه دادیم پس در واقع داریم 60 تا ادرس رو هدر میدیم؟ چاره چیه؟
استفاده از SUBNET با طول متغیر .
دارم روی متنش کار می کنم و بزودی می ذارم اینجا

----------


## n_samay

دوست عزیز آیا این کارها رو میشه روی DHCP هم انجام داد یعنی میشه با DHCP رو توری تنظیم کرد که به این صورت IP بده چون ما فقط یاد گرفتیم که یه رنجو انتخاب کنیم و همه هم همینجوری IP بگیرن

----------


## manvaputra

بله ميشه شما  اگه دقت کنی توی تنظیمات  DHCP  سابنت رو هم وارد می کنی وقتی سابنتو وارد م یکنی خودش دیگه رنجو تشخیص میده و بر همون حساب آی پی تخصیص میده

----------


## n_samay

حرف شما متین اما بزار یه مثال بزنم من یه سیستم سرور دارم سه تا سایت دست من هستن که اینا همه به من وصل هستن که اینا رو میخوام IP بدم به همون طریقی که شما گفتین حالا توی DHCP چطور به هش بفهمونم که به مثلا سایت اولی این رنج IP با این Subnet Mask رو بگیر یعنی باید سه تا Scope تعریف کنم و این سه رو دیگه نمیدونم چطوری خواهشا توضیح بدین

----------


## manvaputra

منظورتون اینه که روی یک سرور (DHCP SERVER) سه تا شبکه رو داشته باشین؟

----------


## n_samay

بله دیگه الان این نوع ip دادن رو چطور میشه استفاده کرد باید بری دستی رو سیستمها ست کنی یا نه DHCP تنظیمی داره که میتونی این کار رو انجام بدی چطور میفهمه که به هر باند باید چه رنجی hp  با Subnet Mask رو بده
ممنون که جوابهای منو میدین

----------


## manvaputra

> بله دیگه الان این نوع ip دادن رو چطور میشه استفاده کرد


خوب دوست عزیز این جا یک نکته مهم هست اونم اینه که وقتی شما از سه سابنت متفاوت استفاده می کنی در حقیقت شما سه تا شبکه مختلف داری و ذات شبکه بر این استواره که رابطه بین شبکه های مختلف بدون روتر امکان پذیر نیست. شما روتر دارید؟؟؟؟؟ حالا روتر می تونه هم نرم افزاری باشه روی ویندوز سرور شما یا سخت افزاری باشه که در این صورت اگر روتر نقش دی اچ سی پی سرور رو هم بازی می کنه د راین حالت امکانش هست . حالا با این تفاصیل شما توضیحات تکمیلی در مورد این سه تا سایتی که دستت هست به من بده تا قدم به قدم با هم جلو بریم.

----------


## n_samay

خدمت استاد عزیزم عرض کنم که  دو تا سایت هستن که مدیریت میکنم من یه اتاق دارم که یه سیستم سرور اونجا هست که تحت ویندوز 2003 کار میکنه که روی اونم dhcp راه انداختم توی اتاقم یه هاب دارم که سرورم به اون وصله از اون هاب دو کابل یکی به یک هاب در سایت اولی که همه سیستمها به اون وصل هستن وصله و یکی هم به دومی وصل میشه من رنج scope ی رو که در dhcp  روی تعریف کردم به این صورت هستش 192.168.0.0 تا 192.168.0.100 با sunet mask:255.255.255.0 حالا میخواستم از روش که شما گفتین استفاده کنم تا رنج ip هر سایتم مشخص باشه و ip هم هدر نکنم حالا باید چیکار کنم روتر هم ندارم ( سخت افزاری ) نرم افزاری هم نمیدونم باید چطور تنظیم کنم
حالا اگه ممکنه کمکم کنید چکار کنم 
امیدوارم بد توضیح نداده باشم

----------


## manvaputra

خوب دوست عزیز سلام قبل از ادامه باید یه یک نکته اشاره کنم که در سناریوی شما استفاده از همون یک محدوده آی پی به صرفه تره از نظر اقتصادی اینو به این دلیل نگفتم که خاتمه ای باشه بر این تاپیک نه فقط خواستم دوستان بدونن که در طراحی یک شبکه صرفه اقتصادی هم مانند آیتم هایی چون امنیت و انعطاف پذیری اهمیت داره پس هدف از ادامه این مبحث بیشتر با در نظر گرفتن بار علمیه قضیه است نه دید تجاری.

----------


## manvaputra

دوست عزیز شما همونطور که گفتی روتر سخت افزاری نداری پس می تونی ویندوز 2003 رو طوری تنظیم کنی که نقش روتر رو هم بازی کنه اما برای این کار شما احتیاج به سه تا کارت شبکه داری!



کارت شبکه X ، Y و Z :
Xو Y برای دو تا سگمنت شبکه و Y برای مثلا اینترنت خوب حالا می تونی به ازای هر کارت شبکه به DHCP هم داشته باشی یعنی یک دی اچ سی پی برای شبکه A از کارت شبکه X و دیگری برای شبکه B از روی کارت شبکه Y

----------


## manvaputra

علاوه بر این می مونه آشنایی با پرتکلهای مسیر یابی مثل RIP و OSPF

----------


## n_samay

یعنی من اگه 5 سایت رو بخوام مدیریت کنم باید 6 کارت شبکه داشته باشم این که خیلی بده
درضمن پروتکل های rip , ospf برای چی

----------


## mostafaaa

سلام دوستان ، 
ببخشید پریدم وسط بحث شیرینتون ، اما یه نکته رو انگار توجه نکردید!!



> توی اتاقم یه هاب دارم که سرورم به اون وصله از اون هاب دو کابل یکی به یک هاب در سایت اولی که همه سیستمها به اون وصل هستن وصله و یکی هم به دومی وصل میشه


شبکه ها از طریق هاب به هم وصل شدن و تا وقتی کی هر شبکه مستقیم نیاد پشت سرور همه اینا کارا بیهوده است ، و با این توپولوژی تنها راه قابل استفاده برای شما اینه که سیستمهاتون IP استاتیک داشته باشن.

----------


## manvaputra

> شبکه ها از طریق هاب به هم وصل شدن و تا وقتی کی هر شبکه مستقیم نیاد پشت سرور همه اینا کارا بیهوده است


دوست عزیز دقیقا ما هم  به همین دلیل رسیدیم سر بحث لزوم روتر!




> سیستمهاتون IP استاتیک داشته باشن.


در این توپولوژی IP استاتیک هم کمکی به ما نمی کنه چون قراره سابنت ها مثل هم نباشن وقتی سابنت ها مثل هم نباشن یعنی شبکه ها یکی نیستند ....... 




> توپولوژی تنها راه قابل استفاده برای شما اینه ک


این تاپیک کلیه یعنی قرار نیست با توجه به توپولوژیه دوستمون پیش بره 

به هر حال ممنون از نظری که دادید.

----------


## manvaputra

> یعنی من اگه 5 سایت رو بخوام مدیریت کنم باید 6 کارت شبکه داشته باشم این که خیلی بده


ببینید دوست عزیز شما اگه 5 تا سایتتون در اندازه ای باشه که با یک محدوده آی پی جواب بده که لزومی به این کارا نیست اگه هم نه سایتتون اونقدر وسیع باشه که دیگه قرار نیست ویندوز رو بجای روتر تنظیم کنی باید روتر بگیری

----------


## manvaputra

> درضمن پروتکل های rip , ospf برای چی


وقتی قراره دو کامپیوتر از دو شبکه متفاوت با هم ارتباط داشته باشن پای الگوریتم های مسیر یابی میاد وسط این دو تا ها هم دو نمونه از این الگوریتمها هستند.

----------


## n_samay

> این تاپیک کلیه یعنی قرار نیست با توجه به توپولوژیه دوستمون پیش بره 
> 
> به هر حال ممنون از نظری که دادید.


با این حرفت کاملا موافقم بخاطر همین هم هستش که سوال میکنم چون میخوام کارم درست باشه و اصولی و گرنه شبکه ی من خیلی تمیز کار میکنه
در ضمن میدونم که اونا پروتکلهای مسیر یابی هستن ولی میخوام بدونم چطوری و چگونه ازشون استفاده کنم

----------


## manvaputra

> این تاپیک کلیه یعنی قرار نیست با توجه به توپولوژیه دوستمون پیش بره


دوست عزیز این حرف من در جواب شما نبود این حرف من در جواب اون دوستمون بود که گفته بود:



> هر شبکه مستقیم نیاد پشت سرور همه اینا کارا بیهوده است ، و با این توپولوژی تنها راه قابل استفاده برای شما اینه که سیستمهاتون IP استاتیک داشته باشن.


به ایشون یاد یاد آوری کردم که مشکل مربوط به توپولوژی خاصی نیست

----------


## n_samay

OK
میدونم منم میخواستم حرف شما رو تایید کنم

----------


## manvaputra

آقا این تاپیم ظاهرا خیلی از مسیر اصلیش فاصله گرفت

----------


## n_samay

آقا تقصیر من بود میتونید پاسخ های زیادی رو حذف کنید و به بحث ادامه بدین
با تشکر

----------


## manvaputra

> آقا تقصیر من بود میتونید پاسخ های زیادی رو حذف کنید و به بحث ادامه بدین


نه دوست عزیز اینظور نیست ادامه بدید

----------


## n_samay

سوالی فعلا نیست منتظر سابنت مسک با طول متغییر هستیم اگه امکان داره

----------


## manvaputra

خوب دوستان در ادامه این بحث می رسیم به ساب نت با طول متغیر در واقع با اینکار تصمیم داریم هدر رفتن آدرس آی پی رو به حداقل برسونیم. در ابتدا کل شبکه ها رو با توجه به تعداد کلاینت ها از بزرگ به کوچیک لیست می کنیم:
 BN01=50
BN02=30
BN03=10
BN04= 2

 خوب حالا از بالا به پایین یعنی به ترتیب از بزرگ به کوچیک با روش زیر سابنت ها رو تنظیم می کنیم:
خوب شبکه BN01 به 50 تا کلاینت نیاز داره دو به توان چه عددی به 50 نزدیکه؟ بله دو به توان 6 که میشه 64 به 50 نزدیک تره پس از سمت راست 6 بیت رو انتخاب می کنیم: 


دو بیت باقی مانده هم به طول ساب نت اضافه میشه یعنی الان طول سابنت ما میشه 26 بیت که بصورت 26/ نمایش داده میشه پس محدوده برای BN01 بصورت زیر در میاد:
 از *11000000.10101000.00001010.00000000* *192.168.10.0* تا *11000000.10101000.00001010.00111111* *192.168.10.63* سابنت *11111111.11111111.11111111.11000000* *255.255.255.192* 

خوب تا اینجا که مثل حالت قبل بود پس نباید مشکلی باشه.


حالا میریم سراغ بعدی  یعنی BN02 که 30 تا کلاینت داره خوب دو به توان چه عددی به 30 نزدیکه بله 2 به توان 5 پس 5 تا بیت از سمت چپ انتخاب می کنیم: 


 سه بیت باقی مانده هم به سابنت اضافه میشه.پس سابنت میشه 27 بیت . حالا دقت کنید برای شروع آدرس دهی آدرستون از 192.168.10.64 شروع میشه تا تا 63 رو به شبکه BN01 اختصاص داده بودیم:
 
از *11000000.10101000.00001010.01000000* *192.168.10.64* تا *11000000.10101000.00001010.01011111* *192.168.10.95* سابنت *11111111.11111111.11111111.11100000* *255.255.255.224*  خوب شبکه BN03 احتیاج به ده تا کلاینت داره و دو به توان 4 به ده نزدیکتره پس چهار بیت از سمت چپ انتخاب می کنیم :


 
چهار بیت باقی مانده هم به سابنت اضافه می کنیم یعنی سابنت ما میشه 28 بیت.
بازم این نکته یادتون باشه که این شبکه از 192.168.10.96  شروع میشه.


از *11000000.10101000.00001010.01100000* *192.168.10.96* تا *11000000.10101000.00001010.01101111* *192.168.10.111* سابنت *11111111.11111111.11111111.11110000* *255.255.255.240* 
خوب حالا میمونه آخری که دوتا کلاینت داره این آخری یه نکته اضافی دیگه هم داره تا اینجاشو اگه مشکلی ندارید  بگید تا ادامه بدم البته امیدوارم تو اعداد بالا اشتباه لپی نکرده باشم!

----------


## mehdi.mj

باسلام خدمت دوستان
تشكر از مطالب بسيارخوب و آموزنده 
sub calculator در آدرس زير ميتونيد دانلودش كنيد :
ftp://ftp.solarwinds.net/pub/SolarWi...Calculator.exe

----------


## omid68

> باسلام خدمت دوستان
> تشكر از مطالب بسيارخوب و آموزنده 
> sub calculator در آدرس زير ميتونيد دانلودش كنيد :
> ftp://ftp.solarwinds.net/pub/SolarWi...Calculator.exe


لطفاً به تاریخ تاپیک یک نگاه بندازین
این دوستمون هم نحوه محاسبه رو می خواست
مثل این میمونه یکی بگه  به من ضرب را یاد بدین شما بگین بیا این ماشین جسابه

----------


## mbarnamehnevis

يه سوال:
راستي چرا توي يك كامپيوتر نميشه دو تا gateway تعريف كرد.
جواب بدين لطفا

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> يه سوال:
> راستي چرا توي يك كامپيوتر نميشه دو تا gateway تعريف كرد.
> جواب بدين لطفا


 سلام
شما می تونید همزمان با 2 تا لیوان آب بخورید ؟؟! 
یا میدونید همزمان از 2 تا خیابون رد بشین ؟؟! 
مثلماً نه !! پکت ها هم همینطور هستند ، تنها می تونن از یک دروازه عبور کنند .

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام

بعد از مدت ها چشممون به جمال نام جناب  manvaputra روشن شد . آقا نیستین ؟؟؟ تحویل نمی گیرین . بابا اگه ما میدونستیم میرین اون طرف آب اینقدر خودتونو می گیرین که نمی گذاشتیم برین  :لبخند گشاده!: 
می دونم سرتون شلوغ هست . اما می خواستم خواهش کنم اگه امکان داره این بحث را ادامه بدید چون واقعاً نیمه کاره مونده . 
راستی دیدم برای ناظم بخش شبکه اعلام آمادگی کردین . ما انصراف می دیم آقا  :چشمک: 
منتظر جوابتون هستم
بای

----------


## hamidehsadat

سلام
 اگر subnetmask (مثلا 21 باشد )رو داشته باشیم تعداد شبکه های فرعی رو جه جوری بدست بیاریم؟

----------


## hamidehsadat

کسی جواب ما رو نمیدهد؟
نوع کلاس c است

----------


## manvaputra

> اگر subnetmask (مثلا 21 باشد )رو داشته باشیم تعداد شبکه های فرعی رو جه جوری بدست بیاریم؟


سلام دوست عزيز من متوجه منظورتون نميشم . فرض مي كنيم سابنت 21 باشه به اين صورت x.x.x.x/21 خوب حالا منظور از شبكه هاي فرعي چيه؟

----------


## mamadferi

سلام

اول یه تشکر خیلی زیاد از شما بکنم چون من خیلی وقت بود که با Subnetting مشکل داشتم.

ولی با توضیحات کامل و جامع شما ، مشکل من کامل حل شد.  :چشمک: 

فقط یه سوال دارم.

عدد بعد از /  به هنگام آوردن IP از کجا میاد .؟  مثلاً 

172.16.17.30/20

یا در کلاس C
/24
/25
/26
/27
/28
/29
/30

ضمناً من میدونم که این اعداد چه مقدار  Effective Host رو به ما میدن.

ولی یه وقتایی مثل مثال اول بعد از / عددی به غیر از این اعداد استاندارد میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.

هرجا هم میگردم پیدا نمیکنم.!!!!!  :خیلی عصبانی: 

واقعاً ازتون ممنونم.
مرسی

----------


## manvaputra

دوست عزیز با سلام عدد بعد از / نشان گر اینه که چه تعدادی بیت برای سابنت در نظر بگیریم. ببینید مثلا در کلاس c ما یه بایت اول رو به عنوان آدرس شبکه در میگیرم و سابنت به صورت 255.255.255.0 در نظر گرفته میشه خوی حالا سه بایت میشه 24 بیت برای همینه که توی کلاس C می نویسیم 24/. 




> ولی یه وقتایی مثل مثال اول بعد از / عددی به غیر از این اعداد استاندارد میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.


 دوست عزیز این مثال اول منظورتون کدوم مثاله؟

----------


## proSPY

سلام
من شبکه ای مثل عکس زیر دارم
net.JPG
pc ها در یه زیرشبکه و سیستم مالی هم در یک زیر شبکه است
من میخوام همه سیستم ها  به سرور دسترسی داشته باشند .
 برای اینکار چه تنظیماتی لازمه ؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.
 در ضمن فایل نرم افزار packet tracer  رو ضمیمه کردم.

----------


## manvaputra

دوست عزیز شما بای اینکه دو تا زیر شبکه داشته باشی باید روتر داشته باشی توپولوژیت باید عوض بشه

----------


## proSPY

و برای اینکه مدیر بتونه همه رو ببینه چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## manvaputra

من متوجه منظورتون نمیشم!

----------


## proSPY

منظورم اینه که کامپیوتر مدیر بتونه تمام کامپیوتر ها رو بطور مثال ping کنه؟

----------


## proSPY

سلام 
 با اجازه دوستان فایل word  و pdf  این آموزش تا این قسمت رو براتون قرار میدم
 
 فایل word با حجم 155k   
 Subnetting.docx.rar
 فایل pdf با حجم  2.7m 
http://www.mediafire.com/?r7xt97betewokgc

----------


## razeghi_loved

می شه منظورتو کامل بگی؟




> سلام
> من شبکه ای مثل عکس زیر دارم
> net.JPG
> pc ها در یه زیرشبکه و سیستم مالی هم در یک زیر شبکه است
> من میخوام همه سیستم ها  به سرور دسترسی داشته باشند .
>  برای اینکار چه تنظیماتی لازمه ؟
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.
>  در ضمن فایل نرم افزار packet tracer  رو ضمیمه کردم.

----------


## proSPY

> می شه منظورتو کامل بگی؟


منظورم اینکه حداقل کامپیوتر ها بتونن سرور رو ping کنن؟
البته این سوال رو جواب دادن که با این توپولوژی نمی شه و باید از روتر استفاده کنم .

سوال بعدیم اینه که سیستم مدیر بتونه همه رو پینگ کنه ؟

----------


## razeghi_loved

چرا نمی شه مگر توپولوژی چی بود چه مشکلی بود یه سرور داشتی با یه سویچ و چند سیستم 
من تو جریان نبودم می شه یکم برای من هم توضیح بدی

----------


## manvaputra

> سوال بعدیم اینه که سیستم مدیر بتونه همه رو پینگ کنه ؟


دوست عزیز شما با قرار دادن روتر و وارد کردن یکی از الگوریتم های مسیر یابی می تونید این کار هم انجام بدید.

----------


## proSPY

> دوست عزیز شما با قرار دادن روتر و وارد کردن یکی از الگوریتم های مسیر یابی می تونید این کار هم انجام بدید.


یادمه استادمون میگفت اگه subnet  مدیر رو 255.255.255.0 بدی میشه چون که با  ip  سیستم مورد نظر  and میشه در نتیجه سیستم ها جزء شبکه مدیر به حساب میان . . . ولی با این کار درست نشد .
میشه  در این باره توضیح بدین ؟

----------


## proSPY

> چرا نمی شه مگر توپولوژی چی بود چه مشکلی بود یه سرور داشتی با یه سویچ و چند سیستم 
> من تو جریان نبودم می شه یکم برای من هم توضیح بدی


مثل اینکه چون میخوای از زیر شبکه خارج بشی باید از روتر استفاده کنی

----------


## manvaputra

> چرا نمی شه مگر توپولوژی چی بود چه مشکلی بود یه سرور داشتی با یه سویچ و چند سیستم 
> من تو جریان نبودم می شه یکم برای من هم توضیح بدی


ایشون می خوان چندین زیر شبکه مجزا داشته باشن. که هر کدوم یک شبکه به حساب میاد و برای برقراری ارتباط بین اینا به روتر نیاز هست

----------


## manvaputra

> ادمه استادمون میگفت اگه subnet  مدیر رو 255.255.255.0 بدی میشه چون که با   ip  سیستم مورد نظر  and میشه در نتیجه سیستم ها جزء شبکه مدیر به حساب  میان . . . ولی با این کار درست نشد .
> میشه  در این باره توضیح بدین ؟


چه آدرس های آی پی رو برای کل کلاینت هات در نظر گرفتی؟

----------


## razeghi_loved

آره خوب باید از روتر استفاده کنی اما چرا کل شبکه هات رو تو یه رنج نمی زاری دلیلی داره؟
در ضمن حالا مشکل کجاست خریدن روتر؟
سرعت ؟ چی؟
کسی به من هیچی نمی گه؟ :گریه:

----------


## proSPY

> چه آدرس های آی پی رو برای کل کلاینت هات در نظر گرفتی؟


سرور: 192.168.10.254/24
مدیر:192.168.10.1/24
امور مالی: 192.168.10.2/26
کلاینت 1: 192.168.10.65/26
کلاینت 2: 192.168.10.66/26
کلاینت 3: 192.168.10.67/26

----------


## proSPY

> آره خوب باید از روتر استفاده کنی اما چرا کل شبکه هات رو تو یه رنج نمی زاری دلیلی داره؟
> در ضمن حالا مشکل کجاست خریدن روتر؟
> سرعت ؟ چی؟
> کسی به من هیچی نمی گه؟


شبکه ای که من  دربارش حرف میزنم مجازی هستش 




> چرا کل شبکه هات رو تو یه رنج نمی زاری دلیلی داره؟


نه دلیل خاصی نداره 
من داشتم مبحث subnetting رو کار میکردم و این سوال ها برام پیش اومد که گفتم بپرسم

----------


## کلوپاترا

> خوب دوستان در ادامه این بحث می رسیم به ساب نت با طول متغیر در واقع با اینکار تصمیم داریم هدر رفتن آدرس آی پی رو به حداقل برسونیم. در ابتدا کل شبکه ها رو با توجه به تعداد کلاینت ها از بزرگ به کوچیک لیست می کنیم:
>  BN01=50
> BN02=30
> BN03=10
> BN04= 2
> 
>  خوب حالا از بالا به پایین یعنی به ترتیب از بزرگ به کوچیک با روش زیر سابنت ها رو تنظیم می کنیم:
> خوب شبکه BN01 به 50 تا کلاینت نیاز داره دو به توان چه عددی به 50 نزدیکه؟ بله دو به توان 6 که میشه 64 به 50 نزدیک تره پس از سمت راست 6 بیت رو انتخاب می کنیم: 
> 
> ...


بسیار ممنون از لطفتون. میشه لطفا اون نکته آخر رو هم بگید؟

----------


## manvaputra

نکته آخرش در اینه که خیلی از دوستان وقتی میبینین شبکه به دو کلاینت نیاز داره فقط یک بیت براش در نظر می گیرن ولی نباید فراموش بشه که هر شبکه به یک آدرس شبکه و یک آدرس برادکست هم نیاز داره پس برای آخری ما عملا به 4 آدرس نیاز داریم نه دو تا، پس باید همون 2 بیت در نظر گرقته بشه.

----------


## کلوپاترا

سوالی که برام همچنان مبهمه اینه که ما وقتی به دو زیر شبکه با تعداد کلاینتهای یکسان نیاز داشته باشیم در این صورت subnet هر دو یکسان نمیشه؟(با توجه به توضیحاتتون!)
البته شاید من اشتباه برداشت کرده باشم!!

----------


## manvaputra

> سوالی که برام همچنان مبهمه اینه که ما وقتی به دو زیر شبکه با تعداد کلاینتهای یکسان نیاز داشته باشیم در این صورت subnet هر دو یکسان نمیشه؟(با توجه به توضیحاتتون!)
> البته شاید من اشتباه برداشت کرده باشم!!


حرف شما درسته دوست عزیز ولی دقت کنید شما وقتی یک رنج رو برای یک زیر شبکه در نظر می گیرید  ، برای زیر شبکه بعدی از رنج دیگه ای استفاده میکنید . ساب نت هر دو یکی هست ولی رنج آی پی ها متفاوته.

----------


## کلوپاترا

توی مثالهایی که شما زدید تعداد کلاینتها از 2 به توان یه عددی کمتر بود. حالا حالتی رو در نظر بگیرید که تعداد کلاینتها مثلا 16 تا باشه که میشه 2 به توان 4 در این حالت ما 16 تا ادرس ای پی خواهیم داشت که اولینش به عنوان ادرس شبکه استفاده میشه؟ درسته؟ برای این حالت باید چی کار کنیم؟

----------


## manvaputra

بیبینید فرمول دقیقش میشه 2 به توان n منهای 2:



شما وقتی 16 تا کلاینت داری . نمی تونی 4 تا بیت بگیری چون 2 به توان 4 منهای 2 میشه 14 تا پس مجبوریم 5 بیت در نظر بگیریم.

----------


## sali147

سلام نمی‌دونم کسی‌ هست که الان به این سوال جواب بده یا نه،ولی‌ در کلّ از همهٔ کسانی‌ که این بحث خوب رو مطرح کردند تشکر می‌کنم،اما سوالم اینه:فرض کنید اینجا ما به جای ۴ تا شبکه ۵ تا داشته باشیم که به ترتیب ۵۰،۴۰،۳۰،۱۰،۲ client دارند،حالا اگر بخوایم از تکنیک ۱ استفاده کنیم در این صورت خواهیم داشت 2^3  یعنی‌ به عبارتی ۸ تا subnet خواهیم داشت که هر subnet  حداکثر 30 تا valid client میتونه داشته باشه درصورتی که که ما اینجا مثلا برای شبکه اول احتیاج به ۵۰ تا client داریم!!!!

مطلب دیگه اینکه ما در کلّ ۵ تا شبکه داشتیم اما حالا اینجا با تکنیک اول ۸ تا شبکه خواهیم داشت!!!،با تکنیک دوم یا همون VLSM اینکار رو راحت می‌شه انجام داد اما می‌خواستم ببینم که در این مورد باید حتما از روش VLSM استفاده بشه یا تکنیک اول هم میتونه جواب بده؟ بسیار ممنون و سپاسگزارم

----------


## manvaputra

> با تکنیک دوم یا همون VLSM اینکار رو راحت می‌شه انجام داد اما می‌خواستم  ببینم که در این مورد باید حتما از روش VLSM استفاده بشه یا تکنیک اول هم  میتونه جواب بده؟


با سلام

بله تکنیک اول همچنان جواب می ده اگه از کلاس C به کلاس B بریم یعنی به جای ساب 255.255.255.0  از 255.255.0.0 استفاده کنیم ولی خوب چون به شدت تعداد آی پی های هدر رفته می ره بالا اصلا منطقی نیست ، برای همینه که دیگه الان همه تقسیم بندی ها بصورت classless انجام میشه .

----------


## dasa61

دوست محترم 
ما در شبکه دو مبحث داریم به اسم Subneting - Superneting. وقتی می نوسین 24/ یعنی subnet maske  اون IP هست 255.255.255.0
ما 25/، 26/، 27/، 28/، 29/، 30/ و 31/ داریم و برعکس 23/، 22/،21/،20/،19/، 18/ و 17/ هم داریم که به این دو میگن Subneting -Superneting

----------


## kolber

من چند تا سوال ازتون داشتم راستش پس فردا امتحان شبکه دارم - جزوم نا  مفهوم - سوال اولم اینه که یه ای پی داریم با این ادرس 128.12.34.71 با  subnet mask : 255.255.255.0 کلاس b- میخوام subnet no و host no ان را  بدونم و direct broaclcoat add اونو هم بدونم - تو جزوه نوشته - اولیش  0.0.34.0 دومی 0.0.0.71 و سومی 128.12.34.255 شده - اینا چه جوری شدن - بعد  از این یکم سر در میارم ولی اینو بیشتر برام توضیح بدید :::::  ip:192.35.12.120 - subnet mask :255.255.255.240 - کلاس c- تو جزوم   subnet no :0.0.0.112 - hos  no:0.0.0..8  - و direct broadcast :  192.55.12.127 اینا چه جوری شدن - جمع شدن یا ضرب میشه خوب برام توضیح بدید  -بعد برای کلاس a اینا چه جوری بدست میان - یه دنیا ممنون  :ناراحت:

----------


## tatlisoft

توضیحی به این مفیدی در هیچ جا پیدا نکرده بودم واقعا از همتون ممنونم

----------


## shirazit90

باسلام  به همه دوستان ببخشید اگر کسی میتونه پاسخ این سوال را برام توضیح  بده.ممنون میشم.راه حل و روش حل کردنش چه طوره؟

 در یک شبکه با داشتن دو ip آدرس 197.59.66.17  و 197.59.66.200 و هم چنین دانستن اینکه And - هایip مذکور با subnet mask مجهول به ترتیب برابر است با ( 197.59.66.0 و 197.59.66.0 ) subnet mask مجهول را بیابید؟؟

منظورشون اینکه اگر الان اینجا سابنت مسک پیش فرض 255.255.255.0 کلاس c هست اگه یه مثال باشه که سابنت مسک پیش فرض نبود و جواب And رو داده بودند چه طور و از چه راه حلی سابنتش بدست بیارم؟ لطف کنید روش بدست اوردنش برام توضیح بدهید.من توضیحات این تاپیک را تاحدودی خواندم واقعا مفید و خوب بود ولی این بخش سوال من توش نبود. :ناراحت:

----------


## shirazit90

کسی نیست به من کمک کنه؟ بعضی دوستان خیلی قشنگ جواب دادند به سوالات قبلی اگه میشه پاسخ سوال من را هم بدهید.ممممممنونم

----------


## sali147

سلام مجدد و عرض خسته نباشید، اگه میشه یه مثال هم برای روش VLSM  برای ip های کلاس B بذارید ممنون میشم مثلا:
 172.16.0.0/20
با 400 hosts  و 100 hosts  و 45 hosts  و 10 subnet برای هرکدوم 2hosts
تشکر

----------


## hjran abdpor

سلام.
این عملیات سلسله مراتبی است که اگه خودتون انجام بدید واقعا شیرین و جالب است من راهنمایوتن میکنم بدین صورت عمل کنید :
1- همیشه سعی کنید براساس تعداد ساب تن ها عمل کنید .
2- چند بیت برای کد کردن 10 ساب نت میخاین ؟؟ 4 بیت ! پس از 16 بیت ، 4 بیت کش میرم و به Subnet Part اضافه میکینم ، پس حالا 12 بیت برای هاست باقی میونه که میشه 4096 هاست ، 
پس 255.255.255.240 میشه SB ، میتونید همین کاری را با استفاده از VLSM انجام بدید که حداقل IP ها مصرف بشن .
موفق باشید.

----------


## mcitp1

خیلی ممنون استفاده کردیم.
یا حق

----------


## mcitp1

بسم الله

سلام و روز بخیر


ببخشید دوستان من میخوام از آیپی 172.16.0.0/19 تا 172.16.0.0/23 این اطلاعات رو به دست بیارم و نیاز حیاتی به اطلاعاتی که در عکس درخواست شده دارم . (قسمت های مختلف این تاپیک رو هم مطالعه کردم اما نیازم برطرف نشد) دوستان خواهش میکنم اگر براتون مقدور هست اطلاعات رو برای هر آیپی از 19/ تا 23/ مثل عکس ضمیمه قرار بدید . از اینکه به این مطلب توجه کردید متشکرم. "عذر خواهی میکنم اگه جای این مطلب اینجا"

----------


## fazel32

سلام دوست عزيز من مطالب كه پست كرده بودي خوندم خيلي عالي بود خيلي استفاده بردم راستش تنها مشكلي كه دارم و اين استاد ما درست رفع ابهام نكرد اينه كه شما فكر كن 600 تا كامپيوتر داري چطور ميشه subnet كرد ممنون ميشم هر چه سريعتر جواب بديد شنبه امتحان ميان ترم دارم مرسي

----------


## sinaprog

> سلام دوست عزيز من مطالب كه پست كرده بودي خوندم خيلي عالي بود خيلي استفاده بردم راستش تنها مشكلي كه دارم و اين استاد ما درست رفع ابهام نكرد اينه كه شما فكر كن 600 تا كامپيوتر داري چطور ميشه subnet كرد ممنون ميشم هر چه سريعتر جواب بديد شنبه امتحان ميان ترم دارم مرسي


سلام 
600 تا کلاینت از 256 تا بیشتره پس نمیشه به اون آی پی های کلاس سی رو داد
و از طرفی هم از 65536 کمتره پس میشه کلاس بی که ساب نت اون/16 
اگه هم بخوای از classless استفاده کنی چون  600 به باینری میشه 10 بیت پس برای آدرس دادن به کلاینت ها 10بیت کافیه و 32-10=22 میشه netid
پس سابنت میشه /22 یا 255.255.252.0
البته برای محاسبات دقیق تر باید به حای 256 بزاریم 254 و به جای 65536 بزاریم 65534 چون دو تا از آدرسها رزرو شدن

----------


## sami1364

سلام دوستان کسی میتونه کمکی کنه در مورد ip sub net ziro چیه و چه وقتایی استفاده میشه؟ ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## ava_zd

سلام . من مباحث رو تقریبا متوجه شدم. میشه کسی این مسئله رو برای رفع ابهامم حل کنه؟ ممنون
دلنشگاهی ۳۰ تا دانشکده داره و هر دانشکده ۵۰ میزبان .
از کدام آی پی کلاس استفاده کنه؟ و  سابنت مسک چی میشه؟
ممنون

----------

